# strange behavior - new



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,

My Maia is acting strange for a few days. I notice this only in the evening, when I am home. Is this a sign to be worried?


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

usually this is how birds clear the crop but if its a few days she might have something stuck in her throat or crop, I suggest taking her to a qualified avian vet for a diagnosis.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

To me your budgie is sort of trying to regurgitate and nothing is coming up or almost trying to vomit . It I not a normal crop adjustment movement to me. Also the constant beak movement is not normal. is the bird eating normally? what are the droppings like ? If it were my bird I would be taking it for a check up to an avian vet :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, that does not look normal and I would take her to an avian vet for diagnosis  Best of luck, keep us posted!


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

new vid from last evening :





yesterday droppings:
https://www.facebook.com/ion.gigel.10/media_set?set=a.10201014336076827.1073741831.1720014597&type=3&pnref=story

Unfortunately we have no avian vets in the area. Our vets knows only about cats and dogs.
Should i try to help her vomiting/regurgitating?
Last evening i checked his crop with my fingers and it was full of seeds.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I beg to differ, I was only able to watch the first video you posted and I'm not seeing anything to cause major concern. She is not coughing, nor appears to be stressed out, in fact by looking at her, she seems to be quite calm and in overall good shape.

Your female budgie does not look to be in distress to me, she is doing some soft regurgitating motions in order to bring up seeds and then she ends up by swallowing them back. This is normal behaviour in budgies and other pet birds, they would sometimes tease and trick their mates into pretending to feed them, this is part of their playful games, they even use this during the courtship rituals. What your budgie girl did is a perfect example of this. 
She also tries to feed her toy bell a bit by the end of the video.


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

aluz said:


> I beg to differ, I was only able to watch the first video you posted and I'm not seeing anything to cause major concern. She is not coughing, nor appears to be stressed out, in fact by looking at her, she seems to be quite calm and in overall good shape.
> 
> Your female budgie does not look to be in distress to me, she is doing some soft regurgitating motions in order to bring up seeds and then she ends up by swallowing them back. This is normal behaviour in budgies and other pet birds, they would sometimes tease and trick their mates into pretending to feed them, this is part of their playful games, they even use this during the courtship rituals. What your budgie girl did is a perfect example of this.
> She also tries to feed her toy bell a bit by the end of the video.


Hi Aluz ... I uploaded the second video from my mobile, I think that's why it was "private". I made it Public now. You may be right. She's not doing this anymore, at least today I did not seen her do it, and the poops looks normal now. 
Please, how do you name in english the movement she does on min. 03:06-03:07 of the second video?

Here are the pictures of yesterday poop:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...827.1073741831.1720014597&type=1&l=70856ee570


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I tried to watch the second video and got a message that it is not available.

Continual crop adjustment can be a sign of a crop infection. 
However, in the first video your budgie does not seem to be continually adjusting her crop the way mine did when he was ill.

Since you do not have Avian Vets in your area, I would suggest you become familiar with a regular vet that would be willing to work with you if/when your budgie becomes ill.
You can do a great deal of research on your own (start with the Budgie Articles in the Forum) and provide information to the vet. If you find one that is willing to read and work with you, you will have a chance of obtaining better care for your budgie when necessary.*


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi again,

I managed to get another movie, hope this time is visible:





Also i take some pictures of the beak:
maia beak - titaniq

Is just a normal peeling beak or is scaly face?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Her beak looks absolutely fine--the beak "moults" as well periodically, which is the peeling you're seeing. She looks lovely! 

I agree from the new videos you posted it does not appear to be anything as bad as it originally seemed, the intensity of crop readjustment varies and I think that it was just more prominent that night. Maia is a pretty girl!


----------



## titaniq (Jul 31, 2015)

*poop strange*

I don't want to seem a paranoic, but anyone has any idea what/why is this?
only different thing that has eaten today is some wheat grass. this could be the cause? should I worry?


----------

